# help me please!



## devoitine520 (May 31, 2006)

is somebody able to tell me the name of this "russian" plane...


----------



## GregP (Jan 26, 2007)

If mine eyes do not deceive me, it is a Gribovsky G-20.

Span: 9.70m, Length: 6.30m, Height: 2.30m, Wing Area: 13.2 sq. m, Klimov M-11F engine of 112 kW, Empty: 607kg. Loaded: 836kg, Max Speed: 235kph, Cruise: 215kph, 1 built.


----------

